# nit-picky questions about showing



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are my answer based on what I have seen/heard:

- Can you braid the mane the night before? Yes. You might want to invest in a sleazy to help keep the braids in tact overnight. Then the next morning you can use a little mousse or hair spray to flatten any flyaways before going into the ring.
- Can the tail hang loose or must it be braided also? Unless you are in a higher rated show or a medal class you can leave the tail natural. Just be sure to clean and detangle it and spray it with a leave in conditioner before going into the ring so it's nice and shiny, but not oily looking.
- What kind of riding gloves are acceptable? I would recommend black leather show gloves. You can find them pretty inexpensive.
- Is hoof black necessary? No, but when I show this year I will put hoof polish on my horse before going into the ring. But I'm a stickler for turnout. I would actually use clear polish, no matter what color your horses feet are. Black can sometimes be too black and look odd. Clear always looks nice. It's not necessary but it's a nice touch.
- Can I use a white close-contact saddle pad? Yes. In fact that is all I would recommend you use. I would use a full shaped saddle pad though, not one of those square ones.
- Are fly ears acceptable, if so, what kind? Usually these are only acceptable in the jumper classes. Not hunters. I would skip them and just rub some fly spray on your horse if you are already having fly issues. To get the ears and face just spray a towel and rub it on them so you don't get it in his eyes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

IrishRider said:


> Here are my answer based on what I have seen/heard:
> 
> - Can you braid the mane the night before? Yes. You might want to invest in a sleazy to help keep the braids in tact overnight. Then the next morning you can use a little mousse or hair spray to flatten any flyaways before going into the ring.
> - Can the tail hang loose or must it be braided also? Unless you are in a higher rated show or a medal class you can leave the tail natural. Just be sure to clean and detangle it and spray it with a leave in conditioner before going into the ring so it's nice and shiny, but not oily looking.
> ...


IR, thank you so much! That really helped a lot. That is a good idea about hoof polish, I was thinking that myself.

For the pad, would it be something like this?

http://theloft-tackshop.com/media/FleecePadTop.jpg

I have one similar to this, but its kind of been through the mill. Should I have a brand new one for the show?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Well as you know i'm from England so it might be different over here but:

- Can you braid the mane the night before? Yep  put a hood on and you plaits will lay flatter the next morning but make sure it has big eye holes!
- Can the tail hang loose or must it be braided also? I was told not to mix and match, plait you mane, pull/plait your tail. That was at a local show but I think you should be ok, if it looks messy as you may not be a tail plaiting expert, leave it down 
- What kind of riding gloves are acceptable? Dark pimple gloves will do, what colour is your jacket? I have a grey/blue tweed so I wear navy gloves, Normal tweed you should wear brown
- Is hoof black necessary? Clear will do  but as long as her tootsies are clean its not a huge deal
- Can I use a white close-contact saddle pad? Over here I would use a brown numnah which is nearly perfect shape to my saddle
- Are fly ears acceptable, if so, what kind? I think they are only acceptable for showjumping, since you might be hiding huge ears or a scar or whatever behind fly ears 

But as I said, it might be different over here


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your answers, moomoo! To answer your question, I don't have a coat yet. I've never shown before ...  ... so I'm a little unsure of what's expected.  But I hope to borrow a coat, since they are so expensive. 

I have another question too ... do I have to wear a tie or scarf over the show shirt at the neck?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Generally A shirt and tie, stocks are for hunting since they stop you breaking your neck


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> IR, thank you so much! That really helped a lot. That is a good idea about hoof polish, I was thinking that myself.
> 
> For the pad, would it be something like this?
> 
> ...


No problem. Glad I could help. And that pad you linked to would be perfect.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Thanks for your answers, moomoo! To answer your question, I don't have a coat yet. I've never shown before ...  ... so I'm a little unsure of what's expected.  But I hope to borrow a coat, since they are so expensive.
> 
> I have another question too ... do I have to wear a tie or scarf over the show shirt at the neck?


In the states, we don't wear ties. The show shirts you would be wearing come with collars that button onto the neck of the shirt. 

For example: EquiShopper - Everything for Horse and Rider - Tailored Sportsman Girls Cotton Show Shirts - Closeout

Pretty much all of the show shirts you would buy will come with at least one, sometimes two of these collars. Some people get them embroidered with their initials in a matching color, others leave them alone.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ok, thanks again IR! Come to think of it, the riders I've seen showing don't wear ties, just the high collars. Does the colour of shirt matter?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know any hunters around here who care about matching shirt/coat colors to their horse. In fact, the first time I had ever heard of it was when I went to watch Arab Nationals. I'm sure some hunters do. But generally most coats will be grey, navy, maybe black or brown. I like to make sure that the shirt matches the coat but that's it. Ties are mainly for dressage riders and foxhunters. Show shirts for the hunters come with a "choker", the high collared button up shirt.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, your shirt needs to match your jacket, not your horse. Obviously if you get a completely solid navy or grey jacket, then almost any color will go. If you get a jacket that has a slight plaid built in, then your color coordination choices might be limited. My jacket is a slate grey with a slight pink plaid built in so the show shirts I have are all a nice light pink color. Like one of the other posters said, I would just stay away from super bright colors.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I often braid Cliff's bathe Cliff and braid his mane the Thursday before the show (my shows start on Saturday). I usually work on Fridays and having my horse mostly prepared when I get to the show is a big time saver. This would only work if you horse doesn't try to rub his braids out though. I never braid Cliff's tail just his mane. I do make sure the hair at the top is laying really flat and smooth.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone again, for all your helpful answers! Muchos gracias!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ok guys, just thought of another question. What kind of crops are allowable in hunter shows? I don't even know if I'm going to carry one, but does it have to be a certain colour? Mine is black and burgundy.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Generally only the short black ones are used.


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, I here's the low down in the US, I've been showing on the hunter circuit for years and years
Here is what the jusge does not want to see
sparkles
colors
bling
flair
any type of obcenity
colored pants
coats that are not blue or earth colored
bright shirts

messy braids- If your going to braid it better look good, if not, have the main pulled and clean, if you do opt to braid, get a braider- it should run you 100 at most for main and tail and 35 at most for main... NO DANDRUFF, make sure the crest is imaculate

Fuzzy girths
dirty tack, and your tack must fit perfectly
pads that slid back or do not fit
short tails, if it's short spring for a fake tail and get a braider to braid it in

dirty horses- if they are not SPOTLESS in the hunters, you will be penalized
scruffy horses- make sure all whiskers on ears muzzle, fetlocks, under-neck, and hoof hair are trimed

dirt of any shape or form on hooves

messy hair- wear a hairnet!!! put your hair up in your helmet and make sure the hair net covers your hair, it should also cover you entire ear and be IMMACULATE

makeup- if you look like a clown, that's how you'll get pinned

piercings on lips, eyebrows, noses, face, upper ear

jewelry

lack of glooves- if your white like I am, your hands will stick out like sore thumbs unless your wearing BLACK fitted GRIPPY gloves

Dirty boots

anything but tall boots if your over 11... That means NOOOO half chaps, paddock boots etc- if your under 11, wear jods over paddock boots with garders

pins on your color- get it embroadered, pins can ***** you or come off

I'll show you a pic of what you should look like
This is what you should look like if your under 11
















this is what you should look like if your 11-14








14 and older








http://www.hunterjumpernews.com/wp-...nd Charlotte Jacobs, a Randi Muster Photo.jpg


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

hunterchic- excellent list! 

jubilee rose- the more prestigious the show, the more strict this list will be. for schooling shows the judge will be much more lenient. half chaps are allowed, braiding is not necessary, some more casual shows don't even expect jackets. find out what's customary at the shows you'll be going to and you'll be fine. to answer your question about the crop, yes, you can use one. Plain black is highly recommended. it cannot be longer then 30 in.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay guys I showed for years but a long time ago. Going to an open schooling show. I am not going to spend a lot of money on clothes. I have an old dark green jacket that fits and a navy blue that is way too big. Every one says green is out but I saw them for sale in the local tack shop so they must still sell. question will dark green make me look like a fool? thanks!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Not at all!

A schooling show is meant for learning! You do (and look) your best.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks I agree tho dark blue might be more in vogue the fitting clean jacket will look better..thanks!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

For jackets and shirts, try to find a used. Usually they are in great shape and you can get some good deals


----------

